

Show HN: Startup Ideas from the Charitable World - chadkruse
http://inception.getkyn.com/

======
chadkruse
I needed a reason to dive into Meteor and I thought I'd share some of the user
stories I've discovered while talking to foundations over the past 4 months.
Lots of opportunity for developers...they're 5 years behind from a technology
standpoint.

Full Disclosure: I'm using it as a marketing tool for my "AngelList for
Philanthropy" project.

